# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Journalism AI, London School of Economics and Political Science, London, United Kungdom

## Airicist

lse.ac.uk/media-and-communications/polis/JournalismAI

newsinitiative.withgoogle.com

Leader - Charlie Beckett

Manager - Mattia Peretti

Article "What future for AI in news? We want to find out"

by Charlie Beckett
April 5, 2019

Introducing Journalism AI, a collaboration between Polis and the  Google News Initiative to foster literacy in newsrooms globally about artificial intelligence. This collaboration will gather AI experts to inform strategic decision making and training resources for newsrooms to integrate machine learning and AI technologies.

----------

